# Resin



## LemonadeJay (Sep 30, 2014)

I have used the Kennedy resin but I heard that he is no longer supplying resin. What are some other recommendations for resin? Are they used the same way and in the same types of chambers?

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DavidDobbs (Sep 30, 2014)

Curtis @TurnTex is the man
www.TurnTex.com
Works basically the same

Dave

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 30, 2014)

I use Cactus juice from turn tex as well . Same set ups for both .

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 30, 2014)

Cactus juice has been working great for me for over 800 blanks so far, will work just fine in your existing equipment.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Oct 1, 2014)

Cactus Juice from Turn Tex is my choice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## therichinc (Oct 1, 2014)

I switched from Kennedy to Cactus Juice mainly because of the wait to get it from Kennedy. Curtis from Turn Tex has supplied great customer service to us so far. We will be ordering from him from now on. Basically the same stuff.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bearmanric (Oct 1, 2014)

Cactus Juice. Great service. Rick

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TurnTex (Oct 2, 2014)

Thank you all for the endorsements! 

The main difference between the other guys stuff and Cactus Juice is that Cactus Juice is what I do for a living and was out long before he came along. It is not a hobby for me as a way to make beer or play money and is what feeds my family. I am 100% dedicated to home stabilizing and actually started the entire home stabilizing niche. I teach classes all over the US on stabilizing and give a lot back to the wood community via site support on various forums and freely sharing my expertise. I am always happy to talk with customers on the phone and help solve stabilizing issues.

I am in the shop from noon to midnight M-F and have one full time employee, my nephew. I also have a well built, complete website with online ordering and lots of educational content. I have a dedicated computer system with printer in the shop that monitors my website and pulls down orders every 10 minutes and prints them on the shop printer automatically. Every time I or my nephew walk by the printer, we check for orders. As soon as we see one, it gets pulled packed, and shipped. We take this very seriously and 99% of the time, if you order is for Juice and or dye, you will get an e-mail with a tracking number less than an hour after you place the order. Our record is 5 minutes and 23 seconds form the time the order was placed on my site until the e-mail with tracking number was sent. If the order is received before 4:30 pm or so, it ships out that same day. We take this very seriously and want and need your business.

Reactions: Like 7 | +Karma 1 | Informative 1


----------



## LemonadeJay (Oct 2, 2014)

Thanks for the info. I will be ordering some soon.


----------



## sleevecc (Nov 27, 2014)

*content removed by admin *I have become a reseller for them, works the same as the Cactus Juice, a bit cheaper as well.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 27, 2014)

sleevecc said:


> *content removed by admin* I have become a reseller for them, works the same as the Cactus Juice, a bit cheaper as well.



If you are going to promote this product we will need to know the name of the principle/s behind it and a little bit about them. Enough to know who he or they are not some mystery person. The website gives none of this information.

Also, unless I missed it, @NYWoodturner hasn't yet put his stamp of approval on you promoting this has he? Not saying you won't be allowed but we are more cautious with this type of thing since we have been burned once already.

@sleevecc


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 12, 2014)

Placed order with Curtis Wednesday evening for resin and asked about his chambers. Got home today had a package setting on the front porch. I will be busy this weekend for sure. Great service answered any questions and said he would do his best to get it out. Made a customer outta me for sure. 
Thanks Curtis 

Rodney

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

